# Increasing disk size



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2010)

If I installed onto a 10 gig disk and have a database that is getting on the verge of exceeding the size of the disk, what is the best/most-scalable way of adding disk space? I've read something about zfs and it kinda looked right but I want to make sure I don't do anything too complicated or just plain wrong since this is the first time I've done anything like this.


----------



## jem (Oct 12, 2010)

Easist way would be to add a second disk and dedicate it to the database files, moving the existing ones over to it.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 12, 2010)

You can add more disks to RAIDZ or RAIDZ2 in ZFS without recreating the pool. For UFS, add another disk as jem mentioned.


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep in mind, you can't add more disks to a single vdev on zfs (unless it's a single-disk or mirror vdev).
You'd have to add new vdevs, or replace the existing drives one by one.


----------

